# Univ. remote Bose compatible?



## vann_d (Apr 7, 2009)

Hi All,

Anyone know of a universal remote solution compatible with Bose RF? My dad has a Bose system that he does not want to get rid of but is badly in need of a universal remote. I don't think the Bose unit has an "IR mode".

BTW, I don't get into the "Bose is bad" discussions with him because he paid a lot for the system and he likes it.

His other components are a Samsung DLP, blu-ray, and direct tv dvr.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I'd bet that the Harmony line of remotes would support it. I know that the 900s and up have RF capability.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm sure Harmony supports it


----------



## vann_d (Apr 7, 2009)

Thanks fellas but I'm not so sure. I have a Harmony 890 for my personal system. It is an RF remote but only to its own IR repeater. Any components controlled must have an "IR mode". Dish or Directv RF boxes, for example, must be set up this way to function with the 890. I don't think the Bose product has this feature.

Perhaps this question is better asked in another forum where people have familiarity with Bose products...


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

vann_d said:


> Thanks fellas but I'm not so sure. I have a Harmony 890 for my personal system. It is an RF remote but only to its own IR repeater. Any components controlled must have an "IR mode". Dish or Directv RF boxes, for example, must be set up this way to function with the 890. I don't think the Bose product has this feature.
> 
> Perhaps this question is better asked in another forum where people have familiarity with Bose products...


I'd contact Bose customer support. They make enough money on their ridiculous profit margins.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

What about the Harmony 9XX or the 1XXX lines?


----------

